# costs



## cw (Jul 11, 2009)

hi everyone, 
i have been over in the chicken area and never knew this was here !
well any way, has any one here put together a budget on raising a few calves (the input cost and returns)?

i relieze it would be differnt tween the beef breeds and milk breeds/ when sold, at what weight, hay and grain cost, bottle babys, vacs, etc..

just curious


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 11, 2009)

i can give you some rough guiedlines as to raising bottle calves.it takes a 50lb sack of milk replacer to wean 1 calf.an thats with them on the bottle for 6 or 8wks.wean the calves off milk when they are eating 4 to 6lbs of feed a day.you would want to keep them till they weigh 400lbs or more.an when you sell them you will most likely loose money or breakeven.


----------



## cw (Jul 11, 2009)

what about keepin em till they weigh 600 lbs?


----------



## cw (Jul 11, 2009)

o ok i misunderstood your answer,  wyndot,

anybody else?

i am looking through the records i may be able to put somethin together
i was looking for somethin down to the penny

ex

cost of  calve = 100.00
5 gal bucket=  2.00
sack of feed = 7.00
etc..

if anyone has it


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 11, 2009)

you might could make a profit at 600lbs.but either way its hard to make a profit.


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 11, 2009)

Don't quit your day job!


----------



## cw (Jul 11, 2009)

i am just asking for a breakdown of what it takes to  raise a calf
if i am being misunderstood of what i am askin please tell me i have an exaple from an extension office which incldes a input output budget, for record keeping 
thank you


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 11, 2009)

ahhhhhh im with you now.
1.cost of place to raise calf
2.calf cost varies
3.powdered milk $80/bag more or less
4.supplies $20
5.feed $8/sack


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 11, 2009)

The sample from the ag extension is about the best you are going to get.
When the kids were in dairy 4H here, part of the project was to track expenses/income. 
It was different for every animal. Costs are different in different parts of the country.  Costs change depending upon the season the animal is born AND what you feed it.
SO... we can't give you an answer.
I will say we used to figure it cost $1000 in general to raise a dairy heifer til she calves, but that was 10 yrs ago. The most expensive time to feed is the first six months.
Considering that the price of whole milk is now $10/hwt, it may be cheaper than replacer these days!
My best answer is: if you have to have the cost to the penny, don't consider it at all.  Farmers farm for the love of it. Only the corporations make money.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 11, 2009)

Calf: range from $100+ for good Angus stock to freebie Jersey bull calf
Milk replacer: Whatever the most expensive is at the store. Don't skimp on this.
Grain: figure 5# per head per day beginning at 4 weeks of age ( you feed it from birth but it averages out.) Multiply that out at the current price of calf grower for as long as you raise it.
Hay- amount depends on age. I have no idea how long term hay cost would be or price-- totally depends on LOTS of things.
Pasture: cheapest way but you need 1 acre/head their second year, less the first year. ASk the extension office.
VET bills: depends on the calf
Equipment: depends on your situation
Time commitment: the same-- regardless of ANY AND ALL of the above.


----------



## cw (Jul 11, 2009)

thank you so much.

yea the extension office budget is good , i was kinda lookin for some more down to earth, so to say?
thank yall


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 11, 2009)

If your looking for an exact breakdown, don't do it. Raise them because you want meat that you know how it was raised and treated and that you will be getting the best quality meat you could raise.

Prices are very volatile and change so much it's hard to say exactly what it will cost to raise a calf. Then there's unexpected expenses of the calf getting sick that you just can't figure in. One always hopes and prays that their animals don't get sick but, sometimes they do. It doesn't take long to rack up dollar signs between meds and vet bills when one does get seriously sick.


----------



## bnchristian (Aug 20, 2009)

We just weaned two holstiens (now steers) 7 weeks old 
For both we have used up to this point
3 bags milk replacer: $48 each
2 bags medicated calf starter: $11 each
1 bag cracked corn: $ 7 each
2 bales good hay $2-4 depending on availability
7 bales straw $1.5-3 denpending on availability
We have one calf per stall in our barn
each are able to drink milk from a bucket, must be in ring to prevent spilling
it is your choice: bucket, bottle or nursing bucket 
*some calves can't drink from a bucket early on.
They need water available:
   we are using half 55gal plastic drums
                *keep fresh they don't drink much
you may want to use somthing smaller
we are using a mounted foal feeder for grain in each stall
Cost is dependent on what supplies you  have versus what you have to buy  and how much your calf is, size at time of purchase, overall heath and many other factors.  Grain prices change daily and are varriable by local market as well.  
You will have to do market researh specific to your area.  
I hope this helps I do not know average costs or costs for anyone else these are just our most recent expenses.


----------



## cw (Aug 20, 2009)

wow good job
can i be nosey and ask about threre weight and age?


----------

